# HP Mini 210-1032CL Touchpad Issues

## 91337

Hi there folks, 

this is my first time posting in forums.gentoo.org, so please excuse me if i do anything wrong.

I am just having this serious issue with my new HP Mini 210.

I am able to move the touchpad in fluxbox but no clicking or tappping is possible. In other distros at least tapping works.

What am I doing wrong? Or is this piece of hardware just too new for Linux?

----------

## ewaller

assuming you are using hal, you may need to create an fdi file to configure your touch pad.  Here is my fdi file and the path where it lives:

```
ewaller@odin /etc/hal/fdi/policy $ cat 11-x11-synaptics.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.product" contains="ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad">

        <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input.touchpad</append>

    </match> 

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">2</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">3</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

        <!-- EXAMPLES:

        Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

        Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

        Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>                                           

                                                                                                                                

        Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

        <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        If on, circular scrolling is used

        <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

        For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page

        -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.CircScrollTrigger" type="string">3</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.LBCornerButton" type="string">2</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.RBCornerButton" type="string">3</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.AccelFactor" type="string">2</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

I use circular scrolling, I designate the two lower corners as "center" and "right" buttons, and (of course) tapping.

YMMV.  The options are described in the synaptics man page.

----------

## 91337

Thank you for your reply!

I tried your fdi-file. Now vertical scrolling works. Left and right clicking is however still limited to tapping the areas designated to be the Left and right buttons.

Actually clicking them is not possible as the cursor jumps around when you try actual clicking of the buttons.

I read about a kernel-patch regarding this clickpad issue but i am not really sure wether i should give it a try or not. (Link: http://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/67335/)

Many Ubuntu-users "solve" the issue by "echo options psmouse proto=exps > /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe" which seems to tell the kernel that your clickpad is actually a standard ps2-mouse. Left and Right Clicking then works on Ubuntu. Tapping and Scrolling do not work following this "solution" though.

Do you think, the issue could be solved by writing a proper fdi-file for my touchpad?

----------

## ewaller

 *Quote:*   

> Do you think, the issue could be solved by writing a proper fdi-file for my touchpad?

 

Perhaps.  Can you comb through the output of lshal for the section about your touch pad and then just post that section?  Here is what mine looks like:

```

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port_logicaldev_input_0'

  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.touchpad'} (string list)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)

  info.product = 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port_logicaldev_input_0'  (string)

  input.device = '/dev/input/event9'  (string)

  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)

  input.product = 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint'  (string)

  input.x11_driver = 'synaptics'  (string)

  input.x11_options.AccelFactor = '2'  (string)

  input.x11_options.CircScrollTrigger = '3'  (string)

  input.x11_options.CircularScrolling = 'true'  (string)

  input.x11_options.LBCornerButton = '2'  (string)

  input.x11_options.RBCornerButton = '3'  (string)

  input.x11_options.SHMConfig = 'true'  (string)

  input.x11_options.TapButton1 = '1'  (string)

  input.x11_options.TapButton2 = '2'  (string)

  input.x11_options.TapButton3 = '3'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event9'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input9/event9'  (string)

```

----------

## 91337

Today i patched my kernel with the patch I mentioned in an my above post. This patch in combination with your fdi-file made my Touchpad work. 

Thanks for your efforts mate!

My problem is now solved.

----------

